# Difference between T-Touch and T-Touch Expert



## blackjacknureyev (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi guys, I'm such a newbie here, so pls bear with me..

Besides the price, is there a significant difference between T-Touch Titanium and T-Touch Expert Titanium?

For example, T33.788.51 (or T33.7.888.92) vs T013.420.44.201.00?

Do help if you can. Cheers!


----------



## undocumented (Apr 22, 2008)

just do a forum search there are many threads about the expert. 
check the "would you recommend the t-touch" too


----------



## seanpiper (Nov 17, 2007)

Try this:

http://www.t-touch.com/

Enjoy!


----------



## Mvw (Apr 19, 2008)

I am the proud owner of a new tissot t-touch expert watch and yes it is quite a bit more expensive than the t-touch but it also has significant changes in features. 

The 'expert' is a bit thicker than the traditional t-touch but there are more features, most of all, 100m water resistant. (Hopefully that will overcome the problems that numerous people complained about with the t-touch). I like the added red backlight which is great for that night time viewing. The countdown timer, dual time, dual alarms, azimuth, absolute pressure barometer (as well as relative) and perpetual calendar are all added features on top of what the t-touch had.

I own a Suunto Core watch as well and have noticed that the tracking of the barometric pressure is a bit different. The Tissot tends to be on the low side by 1 -2 hpa. Not sure if there is a significant difference in operation and I'm yet to compare them both with their weather forecasting.

Any questions I'm happy to have a go at answering them.


----------



## Drbalance (May 23, 2008)

Mvw said:


> The Tissot tends to be on the low side by 1 -2 hpa.


What's important is not that it's off by 1 Hpa but rather the difference between the watch and whatever your reference is, reads up or down together.

Example, Watch reads 1000 Hpa, Reference reads 999 Hpa. 1/2 an hour later your watch reads 1002 Hpa, your reference should read 1001 Hpa. Always off by 1 Hpa at all times.

Also, keep in mind that the Tissot has a resolution to 1 Hpa, so it will round up or down to the nearest 1 Hpa. 
Example, 999.65 Hpa will read as 1000 Hpa.

Enjoy the T-touch Expert, it's an awesome watch :-!

For the same exact money, I was deciding between a regular T-touch (but nascar special edition with yellow rubber strap) and a T-touch expert. I had to choose the regular T-touch because I just friggin' loved the look. Below is a pic of the one I got.....


----------



## Hanx (Nov 3, 2008)

Hey, 

How exactly does the Azimuth work and what is it useful for?


----------



## MadMan4096 (Aug 7, 2011)

Hanx said:


> Hey,
> 
> How exactly does the Azimuth work and what is it useful for?


The azimuth is a direction relative to North and is measured in degrees. it is used in hiking because N, S, E, W are just 4 vague directions and the azimuth is measured on a scale of 0-359 degrees which is much more accurate.

I'll be readily answering any other questions you may have.


----------

